# torrents no,longer downloading



## xbonez (Jun 7, 2007)

i have an mtnl 256kbps night unlimited connection. i used to download torrents in the nights until a couple of days back, all of a sudden my torrent downloads stopeed. the file i'm downloading has about 20,000 uploaders and i used to get speed of about  25kbps earlier bbut for the padt few days i'm getting about 1kbps or less. it also doesn't find more than 2 to 3 seeds whereas earlier i usd to get 100+. a friend of mine has the whole day unlimited mtnl plan and lives jst a few blocks from me. his torrents are worjing fine. what could be the prob. i use utorrent. tried reinsalling it adn tried diff torretns also but gettin same prob. why  ? should i change my torrent client?


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 7, 2007)

Same problem here


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 7, 2007)

1)try using Bitlord n it show u health of torrnt in %,if it is about 4000-5000% above then its a nice torrent.try downloading healthy torrent
2)by goin 2 settings try increasing no. of connection per task
3)sort the preference of torrents in decending order of health
4)kick n ban the I.P which u observe as only leachers then u have suffcient connection for seeders


----------



## coolendra (Jun 7, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> i have an mtnl 256kbps night unlimited connection. i used to download torrents in the nights until a couple of days back, all of a sudden my torrent downloads stopeed. the file i'm downloading has about 20,000 uploaders and i used to get speed of about  25kbps earlier bbut for the padt few days i'm getting about 1kbps or less. it also doesn't find more than 2 to 3 seeds whereas earlier i usd to get 100+. a friend of mine has the whole day unlimited mtnl plan and lives jst a few blocks from me. his torrents are worjing fine. what could be the prob. i use utorrent. tried reinsalling it adn tried diff torretns also but gettin same prob. why  ? should i change my torrent client?



even i was having this same problem....i was using utorrent....
then i shifted to bitcomet...nw its relatively ok...i am gettin speeds of around 25-39

but it shows that the IP address 59.xx.xx.xx is blocked....

i knew that demonoid had blocked some indian ips....
but y this nw.... coz the torrents r nt frm demonoid...


----------



## dinesh1 (Jun 7, 2007)

use flashget 1.82 
downloading file 70-80 kb/sec normaly torrent file


----------



## xbonez (Jun 7, 2007)

^^if i use flashget, will i  get 70-80kbps even if i have a 256 kbps connection? bec. that limits my downloads to a max of 32 kbps

torrents finally working again

1. i reinstalled utorrent. no effect
2. installed azerus - bad interface and very unstable, cpu usage also very high. didn't solve purpose. uninstalled it
3. tried installing bittorrent - installer gave error
4. finally installed bitlord. getting good speeds now. torrents working nicely


----------



## vish786 (Jun 7, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> 4. finally installed bitlord. getting good speeds now. torrents working nicely


i  have 128kbps connection, what speed your getting ???


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jun 7, 2007)

time to change ur torrent client .... it happened wid me too ... i use Bit Tornado [ nice client ]


----------



## xbonez (Jun 7, 2007)

@vish : i have a 256 kBps. i now use bitlord. its quite good. downloading a torrent with excellent health. i get about 22-26kBps and upload 28+kBps.
what about u?


----------



## vish786 (Jun 7, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> @vish : i have a 256 kBps. i now use bitlord. its quite good. downloading a torrent with excellent health. i get about 22-26kBps and upload 28+kBps.
> what about u?



if i am downloading from torrent i get a speed of 14-18kBps and if i download a normal file from net then i get a speed of 20 - 24kBps... sorry i made a mistake earlier, i hav 128 KBps connection(airtel)


----------



## cbags8164 (Jun 9, 2007)

Well all this problem I also was facing but i found out the solution

You need to use encryption

FOR USERS OF UTORRENTS:

1. GoTo Options >> Preferences 
2. GoTo Bittorrent on the left side
3. In Protocol Encryption, select Forced instead of none
4. Click Apply & restart Utorrent or try restarting ur PC.

      If I am not wrong, every Bittorrent clients have this option

     My problem was solved by this way.


----------



## Ecko (Jun 10, 2007)

Can anyone give DEMONID invitation ???


----------



## cynosure (Jun 10, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> if i am downloading from torrent i get a speed of 14-18kBps and if i download a normal file from net then i get a speed of 20 - 24kBps... *sorry i made a mistake earlier, i hav 128 KBps connection*(airtel)



Nah. Its 128kbps only


----------



## xbonez (Jun 10, 2007)

^^go to demonoid.com on fridays, registration is open. however, for the past few weeks, their site isn't open. i think its been blocked or something. even their trackers don't work


----------



## xbonez (Jun 11, 2007)

^^even i used to feel utorrent is good until i moved over to bitlord. get much better speeds


----------

